# Recommendations for a Pull Cart??



## wicked1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any good tips for finding a new pull cart?

I tried using the search function and couldn't find any good reviews. 

I was checking amazon and found these two- ranging from $90-$200. 

Amazon.com: Clicgear 3.0 Push Golf Cart: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: EZ-GO Super Lite Golf Push Cart, Explorer-L SW-7000: Sports & Outdoors

I don't really know the big differences other than paying an extra $100. I am open to any recommendations that any of you may have. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been using the same Clicgear for the past 7-8 years. I have had absolutely no problems with it. This includes not even having one flat with pneumatic tires that came with it. I top off the tires with air, and squirt a little oil on the wheels once a year and it's good to go. The thing is tough, and as advertised I can push it using just one finger. On a down hill run I just let it go, and it rolls straight. The only complaint I have heard others talk about with the newer models is the rubber tires seem to wear out a little fast. :dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Either would be fine. I've had the Ez-Go and it served me well but have since passed it on and moved to an electric one. 

From the title of the thread I'd say don't get a pull cart. A push cart is easier, and you don't have to half twist as you would when pulling a cart.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes either would be fine I have one similar but different to the ez-go the only complanit I have had with it is that I snapped the sand bucket hook.... but always go a three wheeler.


----------

